# Waiting for Depo Provera to wear off, ADVICE.



## MommyBrausen

I've gotten so many different responses when researching or asking others such as women on it, formerly on it, and even nurses. 

I'm due for my second shot in June, the first week, and skipping it because my [promise ring] and I have decided we want to try for a baby. We really want to conceive between July-October, hoping to have a spring or summer baby. Any advice or experiences with the Depo? I've heard it can take 3-4 weeks after one shot, and also hear that it can take anywhere from 1 month-1 year after one shot, help! Anyone experienced it?


----------



## leedsforever

I wasnt TTC but I was on the depo.... my last shot, Im actually a little unsure but it was before christmas 06... I fell pregnant early dec 07!!! I had read it can take 6 months - a year!!! So wasnt being careful... doh!!!
However I did go back on the pill in that time ... forgetting it (which was my reason for depo in first place)... !! So just went au nataraul and what happens was meant to happen basically!!! Its definetly not one month as the injection last for 3...!!!
It may be different also if you were actively trying!!! but we wasnt!! :) xx


----------



## MommyBrausen

Hmm, I really wish I could ask a doctor! I just want to know how long it'll take for it to be out of my system since I'm not taking the second shot. It really worries me.


----------



## leedsforever

dont worry... theres nothing to worry about!!! everyone is different so the doc wont be able to give you an accurate time either!!!
It will happen when your body is ready!! :)


----------



## Sambatiki

Hi there,

Didn't want to read and run!! I had been on the depo for 8 years and took me over a year to concieve. But seeing as you only went on it for 12 weeks Im pretty sure it won't take as long as me. Unfortantley Leedsforvever is right, you won't know until you try. 

Im not sure Ive helped in anyway but Good luck trying and hope you get a nice sticky bean soon

:hug:

Kerry


----------



## Faerie

Hi, just to add my experience - I was on depoprovera for about a year, I missed my shot in 2003 (and yes, it's every 3 months not 1) and decided that I would come off it and go on the pill. Anyway, I guess there was a little "gap" (ie 4 weeks) between the two contraception methods and I got pregnant. I had an early mc. I have no way of telling obviously whether this was due to the depo or would have happened anyway. I wasn't TTC at the time, but personally I would recommend waiting a while until you know it's really out of your system, because obviously if you are TTC and you do have a mc it's heartbreaking.


----------



## MommyBrausen

Faerie said:


> Hi, just to add my experience - I was on depoprovera for about a year, I missed my shot in 2003 (and yes, it's every 3 months not 1) and decided that I would come off it and go on the pill. Anyway, I guess there was a little "gap" (ie 4 weeks) between the two contraception methods and I got pregnant. I had an early mc. I have no way of telling obviously whether this was due to the depo or would have happened anyway. I wasn't TTC at the time, but personally I would recommend waiting a while until you know it's really out of your system, because obviously if you are TTC and you do have a mc it's heartbreaking.

Thank you all for your input, but especially you. I would also like to give YOU my personal input, I have done excessive research on the depo and have found that it is more probable to have a mc while the depo is still in your system, so it very well could have caused that. And, I am quite leary about this all because I have had a miscarriage myself, granted it was very early and dubbed a chemical miscarriage, it took a giant toll on me, and I'm very cautious to avoid and prevent any complications in my next pregnancy.


----------



## Shannon

it took me less than three months after getting off of the depo to get pregnant


----------



## Faerie

MommyBrausen said:


> Thank you all for your input, but especially you. I would also like to give YOU my personal input, I have done excessive research on the depo and have found that it is more probable to have a mc while the depo is still in your system, so it very well could have caused that. And, I am quite leary about this all because I have had a miscarriage myself, granted it was very early and dubbed a chemical miscarriage, it took a giant toll on me, and I'm very cautious to avoid and prevent any complications in my next pregnancy.

Good luck and take care of yourself, although I know it can be tempting to want to TTC straight away I think you're being very sensible in getting your facts straight and making sure your body is the haven it should be. I have you get your :bfp: soon and a strong and healthy :baby:


----------



## MommyBrausen

Thank you all bunches for all your help!


----------



## mzcurvyuk

also ttc after the depo x


----------



## lesleyann

hey i was on the Depo for 6months in my Sig says when it ran out Dec 11th i think it was im still waiting for my first period.. Had some spotting but thats all. good luck :thumbup:


----------



## mzcurvyuk

aww you too hun, yeah on a v light spottin atm just want my normal af bk lol


----------

